# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  1587 Map of the World

## elboe

I just ran across this interesting article on fastcodesign.com. It's about a polar project map that was created in 60 pieces to be assembled into a very large map. The map is beautiful work in itself but it has also now beeen digitized and mapped on a 3D globe to explore. Follow the link and have a look. 

https://www.fastcodesign.com/9015589...ampaign=buffer

----------


## Naima

Nice map thankyou.

----------


## czaczaja

Very interesting!
Together with the 1513 Piri Reis world map which also maps the Antarctica they make you think if those areas were actually known to the sailors at the time and if so, why was Antarctica only re-discovered in 1820..

----------


## antbasic99

Hi! Wow, its so exiting, thanks u  :Very Happy:

----------

